# 2016 LT P0446 Code



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

A code P0446 could mean one or more of the following has happened:

Faulty evap vent valve
Open, short or excessive resistance on Vent valve control circuit
Blockage of vent valve
Bad PCM

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0446






2013-2022 GM Vapor Canister Purge Valve 12632174 | GM Parts Center


Save Big On This OEM GM Vapor Canister Purge Valve, Part #12632174 for 2013-2022 GM. Wholesale Prices, Fast Shipping. Order Online Today!




www.gmpartscenter.net




Valve Asm-Evap Emis Cnstr Purge Sol - GM (12632174)











Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## cristo111 (May 19, 2017)

KtLynn said:


> My 2016 Cruze LT Check engine light has been going on and off. It’s giving a P0446 code which says evaporative emission system vent control circuit. The man at Autozone who pulled the code for me says I need to replace the canister purge valve. I was able to find several videos on how to do this on the older model cruze’s and it seems very simple, but I’m not able to find anything for the newer models. Any help would be very much appreciated.


Where can I find those videos?


----------



## JAJOU (4 mo ago)

It is located under the intake on the passenger side


----------

